# Jalapeño bbq



## gorillasmoke (May 11, 2020)

I need a jalapeño bbq sauce recipe can anyone help me please


----------



## Sowsage (May 11, 2020)

What kind of base sauce? Tomato based? Vinegar based? Mustard based? Or like a sweet sticky glaze?


----------



## tallbm (May 11, 2020)

gorillasmoke said:


> I need a jalapeño bbq sauce recipe can anyone help me please


Hi there and welcome!  You may be better off doing a chipotle bbq sauce.  Chipotles are just smoked and dehydrated jalapenos.  But if u dont want any smoky flavor then u might wanna go with japaeno powder and do a Texas style bbq sauce which isnt super sweet but is savory and has some spice :)


----------



## gorillasmoke (May 12, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> What kind of base sauce? Tomato based? Vinegar based? Mustard based? Or like a sweet sticky glaze?


Sweet sticky glaze


----------



## gorillasmoke (May 12, 2020)

gorillasmoke said:


> Sweet sticky glaze


I would try them all they all sound good to me


----------



## Sowsage (May 12, 2020)

gorillasmoke said:


> Sweet sticky glaze


Get yourself a jar of jalapeno peper jelly. Scoop it out into a small sauce pot. Fill the jar half full of water and the other half vinegar and add that to the pot.White or Apple cider works great. Heat it up and let it simmer for a little while to thicken back up. Makes a great glaze. You can use this method with any fruit jelly or preserves or mix and match. Super easy and versatile.

I did a variation of this sauce in this thread...but using the pepper jelly or pepper jelly and another sweet preserves would work perfect and real easy.





						PROSCIUTTO WRAPPED TENDERLOIN WITH JALAPENO APRICOT SAUCE
					

Finally got out to the drum this weekend. Ive been dying to cook a full meal on the smoker and the wind was in my favor yesterday. Prosciutto wrapped tenderloin, some peach beans thanks to @smokin peachey  and some purple cabbage and bacon. Also made a quick sauce to go along with the pork...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2020)

You might like this. You add more Chipotle depending on the desired Heat...JJ

* Sweet Heat Chipotle Sauce*

2C Ketchup
1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)
1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
2C Dark Brn Sugar
1T Tomato Paste
1T Your Rub
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1ea Canned Chipotle and 1T Adobo Sauce.*

* Note...One Chipotle will be mild. Add more as desired...OR...Go WILD and add the whole 4oz Can!

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly. For a Smooth Sauce, Carefully Puree with a Stick Blender and Strain the seeds and skins.
Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 to 4 Cups.


----------



## tallbm (May 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Get yourself a jar of jalapeno peper jelly. Scoop it out into a small sauce pot. Fill the jar half full of water and the other half vinegar and add that to the pot.White or Apple cider works great. Heat it up and let it simmer for a little while to thicken back up. Makes a great glaze. You can use this method with any fruit jelly or preserves or mix and match. Super easy and versatile.
> 
> I did a variation of this sauce in this thread...but using the pepper jelly or pepper jelly and another sweet preserves would work perfect and real easy.
> 
> ...



You read my mid, I was gonna suggest a jalapeno jelly or chutney.  You can find chipotle blueberry and raspberry ones around my parts.  I like the ginger peach habanero ones as well :)


----------

